# Tell me about your didymos Indio



## odinsmama

Hey ladies,
I'm looking to buy only one wrap. I already have a ring sling and mei tai.

A friend has a didymos Indio 100% cotton dark blue/white that I think she's going to give me a great deal on. I'm also looking at a couple others with different fabric blends that I like and are in my price range. Don't want to compromise quality and comfort for price, so I need to know if you love your cotton Indio or not.

Will be using for baby and toddler ages.

Soft?
Comfy?
Durable?

Thanks!


----------



## bearandotter

I see no one replied to you. Hope this is not too late.

Indios vary A LOT in terms of thickness, support, etc... I would suggest you get its official name and go to tbw (www.thebabywearer.com) to see a review of it.

Indios are a bit prone to pulls. Not a huge deal, but makes them slightly less durable to some people.

A cotton indio is definitely safe and can last through toddlerhood. They are very well made wraps. If you are getting a great deal - you cannot really go wrong


----------



## RosieL

I second thePP's comments. That being said I LOVE my 100% cotton wrappers paradise 2012 shorty. Love love love. And I am about to purchase a natural hemp indio.


----------



## butterflykiss

My first wrap was a 100% cotton Didymo gecko. When summer came it was way to hot to use. From the high 80's on up to 100's there was not enough breath ability with the many fabric layers. So take into consideration your climate & how you will be using your wrap the most. Then pick the fabric type to meet your needs.

I agree the babywearers website is an excellent place to get more info. They also have a for sale & trade forum that has many different wraps to choose from.

Good luck, sometimes more than one carrier ends up being the way to go for the different ages, stages & seasons.


----------



## butterflykiss

Please excuse the multiple posts. I'm using my phone & it was not showing that my post had been sent


----------



## butterflykiss




----------



## butterflykiss




----------



## RosieL

Pulled the trigger on the natural hemp Indio. I'll let you know!


----------



## nathaliiie

My only wrap is a Jacquard Didymos. 60% Organic Cotton and 40% Tussah Silk and I absolutely love it. (it's here: http://www.wrappedbaby.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=59 )

It's light, it's not too hot in the summer. The only downside is that, because of the silk, I don't put it in the dryer and I can't put it in bright sunlight either.

Maybe this website can help you make your decision. It was very helpful for me: http://www.birdiesroom.com/c-396-choosing-a-didymos.aspx

Happy babywearing!


----------



## mamayogibear

Over the years I have had quite a few Didy's now I only have a Yew which is a beautiful green cotton and linen blend. It started out a bit stiff but now it is floppy and buttery smooth. Out of the blends I've had linen is my favorite but I also love wool blends in the winter. I second the pp that recomended checking out the baby wearer... My habit started on there, lol.


----------



## Monkey pants

Hi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathaliiie*
> 
> My only wrap is a Jacquard Didymos. 60% Organic Cotton and 40% Tussah Silk and I absolutely love it. (it's here: http://www.wrappedbaby.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=59 )
> 
> It's light, it's not too hot in the summer. The only downside is that, because of the silk, I don't put it in the dryer and I can't put it in bright sunlight either.
> 
> Maybe this website can help you make your decision. It was very helpful for me: http://www.birdiesroom.com/c-396-choosing-a-didymos.aspx
> 
> Happy babywearing!


.
Besides hanging to dry is the silk/ cotton cool in the summer? Cooler than Linen? I adore the Indio!!


----------



## nathaliiie

As I said, I never tried the linen, so I can't compare with the silk/cotton I have. Perhaps you can contact an online store (in Canada, we have Birdie's Room) and they can tell you the differences between the two fabrics?

(Meanwhile, I bought a Didymos 100% cotton that I haven't used yet, but it's much heavier and warmer than my silk/cotton one !)


----------



## rainbowasylum

I have had several indios- they are really my favorite wrap. What will make a big difference is the weight of the fabric. Indios can be super-thin (autumn blue) to really thick closing in on 300g/m2. I had a linen mermaid indio that was a great summer wrap, and a dyed NSI that was also quite light and airy.

Really, you need to look at whether you prefer a thicker or thinner wrap for wrapping qualities, and make some decisions from there.


----------



## rainbowasylum

Also, fwiw, my cotton indio was my workhorse wrap- I used it with big and little babies, even though it was a thin wrap.


----------



## Monkey pants

What does fwiw & NSI stand for? Lol.
I just ordered a Spring Indio. Hoping for a lighter weight. The color was just soo yummy.


----------



## rainbowasylum

FWIW is for what it is worth, and NSI is Natural Silk Indio.

Here is the weight I found for this wrap

100% organic cotton and weighs in at around 210g/m2

That would make it a medium-thin weight to me. It will fluff when you wash it, but I think it is a great weight.


----------



## Monkey pants

Ahh. After thinking about FWIW i figured it out. Had no clue about NSI! Good to know. Thanks. I'm wondering how silk would perform in my hot summer OKlahoma climate.


----------



## rainbowasylum

I love silk, but I like it in a bigger wrap stash because laundering it can be more time consuming (though not by much.) If I wanted to limit my wrap purchases to just a very small selection, I would stick with cotton, cotton/linen/and cotton/hemp blends.


----------



## aolive10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkey pants*
> 
> What does fwiw & NSI stand for? Lol.
> I just ordered a Spring Indio. Hoping for a lighter weight. The color was just soo yummy.


Did you like your spring Indio?? I'm looking at the same product!


----------



## Monkey pants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aolive10*
> 
> Did you like your spring Indio?? I'm looking at the same product!


Haven't received it yet!!!! I don't think anyone has. I actually ordered an Oscha wrap from the company and already received it. I'm DYING to see the spring wrap!


----------



## aolive10

I'm also very interested in the didymos pfau cinnamon gold. Anyone??


----------



## Monkey pants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aolive10*
> 
> Did you like your spring Indio?? I'm looking at the same product!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aolive10*
> 
> Did you like your spring Indio?? I'm looking at the same product!


Haven't received it yet!!!! I don't think anyone has. I actually ordered an Oscha wrap from the company and already received it. I'm DYING to see the spring wrap!

Oh myyyy goood nessss. Spring Indio is A beauty!


----------



## Monkey pants

Spring Indio is so soft and floppy I love it. It's also the most gorgeous shade of green!!


----------

